# MrChaos big pile of minis



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello,

I'm chance upon this website by clicking on those cuddly Deamon adoptables. I'm a big fan of Games Workshop miniatures and have been painting them for over 5-6 years. In this thread I will post all my completed works for your viewing pleasure.

Here are a couple of my samples:

Farseer & Warlocks









Chaos Lord 









Ork Killa Kanz 









High Elf Mage on Dragon









Santa's Little Helper









Space Marine Standard Bearer









Ogre Ironguts (Fat Ogres with huge weapons)









The infamous Gorbad Ironclaw









I'm a big Orc fan so here are a couple of my favourite models.

Orc Boss









Black Orcs


















Ork Pilot









Ork Looted Vehicle










And project I'm most proud of:

The Mumak of Harad from the Lord of the Rings, this monster took two weeks, 6 Hours a day to complete. It was for a Local Miniature Painting Competition.









Ogre Kingdoms Slave Giant









And a bit of lulz I did. Some of you may know what this is.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Great stuff, nice to see another painter on here. I really like your crisp clean style, I recognise alot of your work from elsewhere, CMON i think. I think my favourites are the eldar farseer and warlocks, as a composition they work so well together, reminds me alot of the ones in the book too. + rep for you my friend ^^


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice work thats a real standard to aspire to. That standard bearer is great.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Aaargh! I hate being so bad at painting. I really like your standard, giant, and orky chief and pilot. Very nice. + rep.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

That my friend is rep. Never thaught I'd meet the creator of the famout chuck marine.

Makes me want to get better at painting... by a lot...


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

That stuff is amazing, I especially like the farseer /w warlocks, ork boss, and the standard bearer (any chance we can get a closeup on the marines standard?)

Also, is that suppose to be king Leonidas the space marine? If so, BA!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Chuck marine is waaay better.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Wait! I had seen the model before but never noticed! Chuck is an ANGRY MARINE!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

All truely excellent, but the chaos lord and Gorbad really stand out from the rest for me. +rep.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

humiliating freehand painting skills on that marine's standard :shok: close up please!
have some tiny repping.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have been a big fan of MrChaos for several years just drooling all over his painted ork stuff. Which the little he has posted here is just the tip of the ice berg trust me has many more incredible items of painted goodness to show off.

Always love your stuff and wish a little of your skill.:victory:


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

So you painted that Angry Marine........I kneel before you......and wow that Imperial Fist standard bearer is awesome. Close up of the banner please. Plus rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love it all. I must echo Moo here on how nice and clean your painting style is, I like that most of all in any mini. You definitely have skills. That banner on the space marine is stunning especially! Have some rep!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Your certainly a talented painter! Brilliant work dude! +Rep!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome my friend! Your painting skills are outstanding and we appreciate you taking the time to share your work with us.k: Hope to see more of your stuff in the future. Here's a little rep to 'entice' you:wink:


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, thanks everyone. :grin: 

I'll go home and take a newer close up picture of the Imperial Fist standard bearer.

Here are a couple more of my recent stuff.

Orcs Orcs Orcs Orcs!




































Bloodcrusher of Khorne










Baneblade

































Death Korps of Krieg

















The Diorama
Image too big, here's a linky:


Squiggoth

























Gargantuan Squiggoth

























































The base

























Last but not least, the biggest model I painted:

Ork Stompa




URL=http://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02021v.jpg]







[/URL]




And for some lols, Unyuufex.


----------



## RickC1971 (Apr 30, 2009)

Great looking stuff - Amazing. 

I would say that they are in if not on the verge of master class! You should look into doing a short Tips and Trick piece in the painting section!


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

You really do love Orcs cause they are some of your best you have shown! Their skin alone makes them stand out from most models I have seen. Great job on all of them and love the fluffy Fex. Need floppy ears though.


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow , the angry marine is just awesome, +1 mirrion awesomeness

Jason


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome work mrchaos ! theres so much great stuff I could not possibly pick my favourite. And the your the dude with the Leonidas angry marine !


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Please tell me you use that 'fex in games, it's amazing!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am curious, how long do you take to paint a mini on average?


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

A mini let's say a Cadian soldier will take me around 1.5 hours. A squad of 5 Space Marines will take around 6 hours.



> Please tell me you use that 'fex in games, it's amazing!


There are custom rules for Unyuu Fex but I've yet to try that beast out on a game. 

A couple more for you, mainly all I have painted on the Warhammer Fantasy range.

*Bretonnians*

The 3 Bretonnian Pegasus that destroyed 604 points worth of Dwarf stuff single handedly. It took me around 3 weeks to paint them, well also because of the relentless persuit of a suitable female head for the lord. 

Female Lord on Pegasus









Details of the base, this was inspired by an artwork I saw on the Warhammer rulebook.









The lord's standard Bearer bearing the image of a Pegasus standing on a pile of dead dwarfs, which I had problems painting dead dwarfs on such a small space. Also I am fully aware it is unfluffy, so sue me! BWAHAHAHA!









Details of the standard.









And finally the lord's musician. An amazingly handsome hunk which serves as an icon to all aspiring errants. And also the Lord's own personal entertainment in times of woe.









A group shot of the infamous ''Dwarf Mashers''









In all I would say these are my most excessively freehand minis I have painted. Also because of the number of dwarfs these guys have killed has insipired me to go all the way with them. Now my biggest problem is bringing them to the gaming store intact. 

Knights of the Realm.









Rank 1









Rank 2









Rank 3









Rank 4









Men-At-Arms









Bowmen


















*Dwarfs*

Games Day Dwarf Slayer









Thunderers









*Vampire Counts*

Vampire Lord


Grave Guard



*Tomb Kings*
















http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/7013/img1482ct6.jpg[/IMG

[B]Orcs and Goblins[/B]

Orc Warboss on Boar
[IMG]http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/8713/1231jx4.jpg

Orc Warboss with great weapon









Grumlok & Gazbag (Warhammer Online Mini)









*Ogre Kingdoms*

Skrag the Slaughterer








Brrr.. the meat pot where he cooks his fine cuisines.









Gorbash Giantbreaker, the Bane of Sky Titans.
http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/36/123mz3.jpg[/img

Hunter
[URL=http://imageshack.us][IMG]http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5103/img2303nl5.jpg[/URL]

Cats


Hunter and his Cats


Gnoblars
Wanted to give these gnoblars a leader so I added the gnoblar with the huge club from the Bulls sprue.


Butcher


*Empire*

Empire General









Greatswords









Priest with two handed weapon









Priest with hand weapon and shield









Standard Bearer









Empire Swordsmen

















The banner









Flagellants

















*Dark Elves*

Dreadlord









Supreme Sorceress









Dreadlord on Cold One









Supreme Sorceress on Cold One









Cold One Riders

















*Warriors of Chaos*

Harry the Hammer









Khorne Lord









Behold Jes Goodwin's awesome sculpt. This is by far my favourite model among the Chaos release. 










Chaos Lord on Daemonic Steed
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o285/MrChaos_album/ChaosLordonDaemonicSteed.jpg[/IMG

From the lands of the North comes the elite of the elite. The Chaos Knights in their black steeds and fueled by the power of the Chaos Gods they ride to war.

[IMG]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o285/MrChaos_album/IMG_1018.jpg









































Marauder Horsemen








Inquisitor Witch Hunter









DOW Eldar Female Farseer


Master of the Ravenwing









The Angry Marine Command Squad!

A little fluff on them:

rom the dread battlefields of the 41st Millennium countless battles are fought. Legions of elite Space Marines purge the galaxy in the name of the Emperor.

Yet there is one chapter that is feared among the stars. It is The Angry Marine Chapter. So angry they are that even the Chaos Gods tremble in thier might.

But it is not just the legions of Angry Marines that is feared most. Amongst the elite of the Chapter is the retinue of Lord Commander Badass. The rage of Khorne is only a tiny fraction of the anger the Angry Marines Command Squad unleashes on the battlefield.

Captain Badass with his badass attitude and badass cloak of badassness.









Captain Goku is a living nuclear bomb. A guardsmen once said to him, ''Sir? What's your power level? Captain Goky replied, it's over NINE THOUSAND!!!!

The world imploded.








And for lulz.

And here is Captain Bass Jackson, don't mess the fro' foo.









And the squad that made Khorne trembles.









Oh and a model not from GW, here is a 1/30 scale Starcraft Terran Marine


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Is that an imperial jetbike! :biggrin: take that crappy GW retcon!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

:O Again, that's some incredible stuff dude! I _love_ your Harry the Hammer, he's gorgeous!

One question; do you have a model for Temperus Maximus for the Angry Marines?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

My god how long have you been in the hobby!


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok that "fluffy Fex" is just freaky

this Inspires me to work on my own painting good work


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Angry marines made my day, thanks a lot! Oh, and that's one of the best meat pots I've seen on Skrag. Superb!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

either that Marine is Leonidas oooorrrr... Billy Mays! I'm leaning towards billy with the giant mouth and neatly trimmed beard!!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Truly inspiring work sir. Those agry marines are amazing


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Love the Warriors of Chaos and the Dark Elves in particular. Nice to see someone else with blue-grey skinned Druchii too.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Outstanding work MrChaos really nice to see a broad range of colours and subjects all painted to an incredible standard. The angry marine just make my day :biggrin:.
May I ask how long you have been painting and how often you paint each week, it must be a lot to have sooooooo many models to your name?

Munky


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

your work is truely mind blowing.. far out i laughed so much at the angry marines they are just pure awesomeness


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. :victory:

I have my gallery of painted minis here, I have not updated it for a while but I'll get to it soon.

http://www.thepainteddragon.co.uk/gallery2/v/Members+Gallery/MrChaos/

Oh and I'm mostly very happy and proud of my 2000 Orcs and Goblins army. The only army which I have completed fully.

Here are some pictures I took at my local gamestore. 

































































































































































































































































It's an achievement to finally complete a full 2000 point army. I've sweat and bled to produce this army and I hope you like it. 



> May I ask how long you have been painting and how often you paint each week, it must be a lot to have sooooooo many models to your name?
> 
> Munky


I have been painting since 2005. Usually I paint around 15-20 models every week. But it depends on the type of model, either it is a vehicle or a large model.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

they look amazing! BADMOONZ OH YEAH!


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm sure you don't need to hear this from yet another person, but damn your stuff is SCARY good! Your style is really crisp, and I love the shoulder pad details (especially the first CSM lord). Have what little rep I can give, and don't stop!

Oh and your lols are hella lols. GOKU!


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

All of the work is awesome - my fav is the ork pilot for sure.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

All of them are smashin'!
Always a joy to look trough this much neatly painted models:biggrin:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

That is awesome there dude. REP ++++. 


Us mere mortals bow to your superior painting skills!!!!


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

That is one sexy big pile of models there dude, a viewing delight, +rep


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

best model got to be santas little helper which dex is he in again? :laugh:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a treat to see your work! Great stuff all around.:victory:


----------

